# Monster Hobbies Build A Monster Contest for 2014.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Well, it's that time of year again and I am running my contest again.








This year I am going to print off certificates for Bronze, Silver and Gold instead of painting those time-consuming little skulls like I did for the last previous years. This should speed up my mail out time considerably.

This is my first BAM since the High River Flood of 2014 in a fully functioning hobby store. It's good to have a roof over my head again!

anyway, if you're interested, please check out my web site and click on the "Fun Stuff" text and then "Contests". It's under "October".

Ok...i tried to edit my Web site to update the date and times for the contest and it wiped out everything about the contest. Don't you just love technology?


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Trevor,

Great to hear the Monster Hobbies BAM contest is on again for this year! I will definitely be participating.

What's the drill this time around for online contestants? 

Joshua


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, something is weird on my web site. When I went to post the descriptions of my categories, I got a huge white text block. I'll have to find out what is going on with them...or maybe I have to upload in Internet Exploder or something....anyway...I prefer using Facebook these days because I can check up on things their daily and keep my customers informed...it's like a modern day "Telephone". (Monster Hobbies in High River Alberta Canada)

So these are the categories for this year's BAM : 

Monster Hobbies Build A Monster Contest Classes 
All work must be done by the entrant. 

Please mark on your entry form if you are going to enter your model in this year's “Special Category” for your chance to win $100 in prizing.


YOUTH CLASSES : youth in these classes can opt to enter in the adult classes, but will be judged according to adult standards.

MonMHJ - JUNIOR OPEN CLASS
For ages thirteen to seventeen. Open to any style of monster model kit of any scale. All work on the model must be done by the entrant.

MonMHA/C - ADULT / CHILD
A joint project between an adult and a child age twelve or under. The child must be responsible for at least half of the finishing and construction work. Open to any style of monster model kit of any scale.

ADULT CLASSES:
For ages eighteen through infinity. Entrants from younger age groups may compete in the adult classes if they desire.

MonMH1-Out of the Box Monsters- Only parts from a single kit can be used. Show us your best painting!

MonMH2-Concepts and one of a kind- Take one of the existing figure kits and change the pose, base, head, and anything else to make your own creation. Kit must still be recognizable as the original monster : Dracula, Frankenstein, etc. (Example - Straighten Dracula’s right arm and bend his left leg.)

MonMH3-Totally Wild- This is the category for Hawk Weird-Oh’s, Silly Surfers, etc.
How Wild Can you get?

MonMH4-Monster Figure Diorama- Where does your creature live? Show us by building your own Swamp, Dungeon, Castle, Forest, Lab, Grave Yard, Haunted House or wherever your creature might be and then put your monster in that scene. You can also include more than one monster kit. For example, what happens when Frankenstein meets The Wolf man?

MonMH5-Creepy Cars- This is where the Hearses, TV / Movie Cars, and rusty wreaks go.

MonMH6-Model Railroad Haunted Houses- Convert any one of our HO and N scale buildings into your very own Haunted House! Give it the “Abandoned Look” by breaking windows, fences and hanging doors off the hinges. Don’t forget a little cemetery out back and a crooked tree or two. Show us your worst decorating skills!

MonMH7-Science Fiction Figures- The Aliens have landed at Monster Hobbies! Show us your best Robots, Aliens, Oozes and whatever from Star Trek, Star Wars, Outer Limits - or design your own!

MonMH8-Science Fiction Vehicles- Flying Subs, Flying Saucers, Flying Cars, Interstellar Space Ships and more are displayed in this category. 

MonMH9-Monstrous Wargamming Mini’s- Celebrate the ugliest armies in War hammer, Warhammer 40K, Lord Of The Rings, Warmachine, Warmachine Hordes and more in this frightful mini-category! We’re looking for the best paint on the most feared armies - like Vampire Counts, Chaos Dwarfs, Tomb Kings, Orcs and Goblins, Chaos Armies, etc.

MonMH10-Dinosaurs and Prehistoric Scenes- Time to dig out all those old prehistoric models and show them to the world! Single kits, dioramas and more can be displayed here.

MonMH11-Heroes and Super Heroes- This category is open to heroes such as Sinbad and Indiana Jones to Superman and Spiderman

MonMH12-Busts- 1:1 figure heads that are heads and shoulders above the rest!

MonMH13 - Best Universal Studios Monster Model. "Universal Monsters or Universal Horror is the name given to a series of distinctive horror, suspense and science fiction films made by Universal Studios from 1923 to 1960. The series began with The Hunchback of Notre Dame and The Phantom of the Opera, both silent films starred Lon Chaney. Universal continued with talkies including monster franchises Dracula, Frankenstein, The Mummy, The Invisible Man, The Wolf Man, and Creature from the Black Lagoon. The studio's leading horror actors during this period were Bela Lugosi, Boris Karloff, and Lon Chaney, Jr.."- from Wiki 

First place in this category receives $50 "Monster Hobbies Bucks"
Second place gets $30 Monster Hobbies Bucks
Third place gets $20 Monster Hobbies Bucks.

I will mail out all prizes after the contest. 

You can redeem your Monster Hobbies Bucks through our web site or by visiting our store. (Or phoning.) Further details on redemption to follow.

Entering the contest - there is a $2.00 per model entry fee and you can get that done by visiting the web site www.monster-hobbies.com under "Fun Stuff" and then"Contests" or by visiting our "About Us" section.

You can also send a money order (For Canada) for your entries. E-mail me for details.

Online entries - take 4 good pictures of each of your models and e-mail them to me with a description of what you have done to them to [email protected] - Thanx!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like fun to me!  

I've got three for this years contest all ready...and maybe a fourth if all goes well the next week or so. 

4 pictures of each entry.....Check. Are those to be sent email only or is it cool to upload them to the MH facebook page?

Now all I have to do is get McDee and Mark McG on board then we can really start having some fun!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You could try and upload them to Facebook. We'll have to see how that works.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ark undertaker said:


> Now all I have to do is get McDee and Mark McG on board...


Get me "on board"? I'm hurt - I've been competing in the "Build A Monster" contest since I was a little kid of 55 or so. :thumbsup: Usually I compete online, but this year one of my entries is gonna be in-store...

I'll try to enter on Facebook, but frankly, I'm still very unsure of what I'm doing over there. It's all I can do to keep up with the McGovern's Models page. But I'll be in the 2014 BAM Contest come heck or high water (ooh, shouldn't have said that).


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> but this year one of my entries is gonna be in-store...


Are you going to mail something out...or are you planing a little holiday here in Canada? It would be awesome if you could come here for a week...maybe you could get McDee to stop hiding in Calgary and head 30 min south to see me.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> I've been competing in the "Build A Monster" contest....


Alright Mark is in! :thumbsup: 

The BAM contest is always a highlight of the Halloween season for me since back in 2009....looks like we in store for tons of fun! 

Now where is McDee......


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right Here :wave:
....and I'm in! :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ah...but are you going to PHYSICALLY bring in a model on the 25th, or do it online?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The only thing I have to say about the Money Orders though...last year someone said they sent me one, but it never arrived...lost in the mail.

I prefer Credit Card over the phone. If that makes you leery though, I can take those gift cards you can buy at 7-11. the pre-paid CC's that you can put $10 on.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

If I can find the time I will but I'm for sure doing a few online :thumbsup:

Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Are you going to mail something out...


Yup!

Now, I asked this question on Facebook, but who knows if I sent it properly: you mentioned an entry form in your second post, MCR - where can I find it?

Looking forward to an early start on Halloween!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, here's the form for the contest...but this is the one that will be used in the store. 

Perhaps if you print it off, fill it in and then mail it with your entry, it would be ok.:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Since the form is a jpeg, it can be filled in with a graphics program that can add text, even MS Paint. Then the new graphic could be emailed in, couldn't it? I've attached a possible entry form and a slightly amended blank.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome! Thanx Mark!

I printed that one off. Don't know if i should have though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

If by "that one" you meant the Bride, the answer is yes. Those other ones will come by mail.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So do you have the new store address? It is

Monster Hobbies
Unit 42 B - 11th Ave SE
High River, Alberta, Canada
T1V 1E6


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

I'd have gotten the address off your web site, but thanks for posting it here. I'm sending my package off this week. Will a money order do if I send it?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

yes, it would work. I thought I'd post the address because, apparently, there are 3 on the web because of being in the original address, then the temporary buildings and the new one for here.

So i wouldn't want you to send the package to the temp buildings because they have been torn down. 

A Western Union, like you sent last year should work.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...A Western Union, like you sent last year should work.


Good 'cause that's what I sent.  Also one entry and all the forms.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

If you guys are going to phone the store. please leave a message as I am screening my calls due to an influx of "spam" phone calls.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

But what if we wanted to call about...







:tongue:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Your model arrived yesterday Mark. I have it here, but haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

As soon as you're satisfied that my entries are all in order, I'll send you the photos. I didn't want to go public with them before I was sure everything was okay. Thanks for the update, Trevor!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Opened the box... your "rocks" broke. I am wondering if you would like me to glue them back together....and what glue you used.

P.S. Did I send you this guy? Something is making me think that I did.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

Yes, go ahead and reglue the rocks; I used 5-minute epoxy. And yes, you sent me that little guy a couple years ago. I thought he might inspire new wargamers in painting their goblins. I'd be honored to think he'd have a home at Monster Hobbies after the 2014 Build A Monster contest is over.

I'll send you some photos for his entry in the contest. Hopefully they'll help guide you in the regluing. Have a great weekend!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd be grateful in accepting the goblin into the display collection here. However, you broke the rule - you're not allowed to build or paint anything better than I can! - I'm just joking.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

I doubt I broke _*that*_ rule! Back to topic: I just sent the photos of my entries in, hope your mailbox is full of everybody else's as well. I'm looking forward to the competition.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wait...you doubt you broke the "I built it better than you" rule? So you're saying my work is better than yours? I think you need to re-evaluate that statement Mark! 

So I got your entries in...I wonder if the other guys will enter?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Work has been really keeping me too busy lately...but give me a couple of days Mon/Tue and I'll get them entered...5 for sure possibly 7...
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just entered 5 kits
Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> So I got your entries in...I wonder if the other guys will enter?


MCR,

As for who broke what rule, if the IPMS/Canada ever has its Nationals within a reasonable driving distance, we can let *them* decide the question. :dude: In the meantime, is there anyplace online we can go to and see this year's entries?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I am going to upload the entries to my Facebook page this year. We already had the in-store contest, I just need to do the Online contest now. 

I will try and upload the pictures from the store contest today. 

Online Contest entries must be in by October 30th, 2014 at 12:00 midnight "Alberta time". I don't have a home computer, but I will be back in the store on November 1st, 2014. I am taking Halloween off this year. 

Also, entry fees are $2 a model, which you can pay for in the "donations" section on my web site (www.monster-hobbies.com) on the "About Us" page.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Got my 3 (well actually 6......) all finished. Taking the required pictures tonight and will be emailing them tomorrow along with my entry forms. :thumbsup:

I'm looking very forward to seeing the results of this years BAM contest!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, we had 25 entries walk-in, and now we have Mark, Ark and McDee filling in the Online side, so it should be great!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Also, entry fees are $2 a model, which you can pay for in the "donations" section on my web site (www.monster-hobbies.com) on the "About Us" page.


Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone else getting in on the contest?
Denis


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yeah, _*anybody??!?*_


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Anyone else getting in on the contest?
> Denis





Mark McGovern said:


> Yeah, _*anybody??!?*_


Been wondering that myself.......has there been a major 'dremel" accident epidemic that I am unaware of??? 

So who else is entering this year's BAM contest?


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

My entries have been submitted and entry fees taken care of. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Alrighty! Trevor's got the Walk-In entry photos up on his Facebook page. And guess who one of the walk-ins was? Our own Barry Yoner!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. He is a real person, you know. We trade Star trek parts from the old 18"er Enterprise kits. I've known him for probably over 10 years now. My memory is foggy though.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think online people have dropped their attendance for my BAM contest because of "Problems" from previous years of me sending out prizes on time and what-not. I also had a few issues where people would submit model pictures, but not their entry fees...or fees that just got lost in the mail. "Online" can be quite a different "Beast" at times.

I use to paint skull head trophies and hand letter each of them. This was easier to do with walk-in entries because at the end of the day, I could give them their prises right then and there. 

It's not so easy with the contest online to always be "Perfect" in shipping things out. Sometimes I get delayed because I can't find the "right type of box" to ship things in, or just the overburden of the daily life/run a store issues...or possibly a lack of finances on said day that I would ship. 

this year I'm doing computer printed certificates. hopefully that will move things along faster. 

I can't win all the battles all the time, sometimes all I can do is try.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I can't win all the battles all the time, sometimes all I can do is try.


MCR,

You just described the human condition in a nutshell. As far as shipping awards goes, any delays have never bothered me. I don't enter the Build A Monster contest for the awards - I do it for the bragging rights! :hat:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

P.S., I see you've got the online entry photos up. Yikes! Looks to me like I'm gonna have to exchange bragging rights for crying in my beer...


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> MCR,
> 
> As far as shipping awards goes, any delays have never bothered me. I don't enter the Build A Monster contest for the awards - I do it for the bragging rights! :hat:


Ditto what Mark said. And let's not forget about all the fun we have.

I see MCR has the online entries posted up on the Monster Hobbies Facebook page. The competition's tough this year indeed.....7 entries from the BSM in the BAM! 

Mark, Dennis......Good Luck Gentlemen! It's been a blast like always!

Joshua


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

All the results are in and here's the link on Facebook for the winners!

I will need everyone's snail mail addresses to send out prizing. 

Thank you for entering and making it another great year for BAM!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Hobbies-in-High-River-Alberta-Canada/163876670301889


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ...Thank you for entering and making it another great year for BAM! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monster-Hobbies-in-High-River-Alberta-Canada/163876670301889


Thank *you* for running the Build A Monster Contest once again, Trevor. It's always a hoot to compete in because it blends plastic modeling and Halloween into one exciting event. Congratulations to everybody who entered as well as the winners.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats Mark on Sweeping the GOLD!!!:thumbsup:
Cheers!
Denis


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Mark's comment above sums it all up for me. Many "thank yous" Trevor for running the contest again this year! I to am already looking forward to BAM 2015 and have already started my first entry!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Would you guys like to help me spread the word next year? Maybe if I make up some posters and send them out to you, you could see if your local hobby stores wouldn't mind to post them up? Let me know what you think.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I just managed to get the awards printed off and now I need to send them. If I could get everyone's addresses sent out to my E-mail, then I can get it going! Thanx!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

_Mea culpa_; email sent. Thanks once more for running the Build A monster Contest, Trevor. I'm already planning for BAM 2015.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome! I just need the other guys now!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Email has been sent.



Mark McGovern said:


> Thanks once more for running the Build A monster Contest, Trevor. I'm already planning for BAM 2015.


Ditto what Mark said Trevor :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

BAM 2015 has 2 participants already......


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Still need McDee's addy. Then I am ready to send. If someone could PM him for me, I'd appreciate it as my inbox has been full for 5 years now and I can't send messages back.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Everything's mailed out! Hope you get them before Christmas!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Still need McDee's addy. Then I am ready to send. If someone could PM him for me, I'd appreciate it as my inbox has been full for 5 years now and I can't send messages back.


I was in Mexico last week but Trevor has my info now....
Trevor, why don't you delete the 5 year old messages/responses and you would be able to use it again ?
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ah, leave 'im alone Mcdee. If MCR likes his email box clogged, that's his business. Do *we* ask what *you* were doing in Mexico - ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Ah, leave 'im alone Mcdee. If MCR likes his email box clogged, that's his business. Do *we* ask what *you* were doing in Mexico - ?


Nothing too sinister .......My Son James got married to my new and beautiful Daughter in Law, Jennifer :thumbsup:
One of those Destination Weddings...Held at the Azul Sansitori Resort...Great time in beautiful HOT weather......
.....only to return to Calgary (Canasd) on Sunday with blowing Snow and ice:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Yeah, I've heard that the weather in Canasd can be brutal this time of year...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

....ssssssso c-c-c-cold I t-t-typed Cadra w-w-w-rong....I mean C-C-C-Canada

Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ah McDee...from the fire right into the freezer. 

Why don't I delete the old E-mails? because they have your addresses in them!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Then why did you need them again?
I write addresses down in a little book with, brace yourself, ...a pen:wave: 
...a little trick I learned back in the 60's 
Then I delete the message.. leaving room for more...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I should have mentioned before now that my certificates came the other day. As soon as I can get a day off from work I'm going to frame them and pose my entries with them for photos. And I want to check my inventory to see which and how many Luminators to relieve Monster Hobbies of.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Trevor,

Going on the "better late than never" policy, I finally got my Build A Monster 2014 awards framed and took some photos with my entries. I wasn't sure whether to send them to your Facebook page or post them here. Since I'm a babe in the woods when it comes to FB, I chose here. Besides, I'm in hopes that the pics might give some HobbyTalkers a little incentive to start working on their entries for BAM 2015.

I know _I_ am!


----------

